# Amazon Prime price increase



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Reports are that it will go up to $99 a year.

http://www.engadget.com/2014/03/13/amazon-prime-subscription-increase/


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I received an email from Amazon today saying the rate is increasing to $99 when my current year expires in October.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

+1



> We are writing to provide you advance notice that the price of your Prime membership will be increasing. The annual rate will be $99 when your membership renews on September 24, 2014.
> 
> Even as fuel and transportation costs have increased, the price of Prime has remained the same for nine years. Since 2005, the number of items eligible for unlimited free Two-Day Shipping has grown from one million to over 20 million. We also added unlimited access to over 40,000 movies and TV episodes with Prime Instant Video and a selection of over 500,000 books to borrow from the Kindle Owners' Lending Library.
> 
> ...


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I got the email today. Though mine said this renewal in April will be at the $79 price, but the one in 2015 would be at $99.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Likewise. Maybe it's time to really add up the cost of Prime membership.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Yeah, seems your renewal just so happens to be before the new price goes into effect.


----------



## Nighthawk68 (Oct 14, 2004)

My renewal says $99 on Jan 10, 2015.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Same here

We are writing to provide you advance notice that the price of your Prime membership will be increasing in 2015. Your 2014 annual renewal will remain at the original price of $79. OnMarch 22, 2015, your membership will renew at $99/year.

Even as fuel and transportation costs have increased, the price of Prime has remained the same for nine years. Since 2005, the number of items eligible for unlimited free Two-Day Shipping has grown from one million to over 20 million. We also added unlimited access to over 40,000 movies and TV episodes with Prime Instant Video and a selection of over 500,000 books to borrow from the Kindle Owners' Lending Library. 

For more information about your Prime membership, visit our Prime membership page.

Sincerely, 

The Amazon Prime Team


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Mine says it hits in 2015 with my next renewal. I mostly don't care what it is, just always want that free 2 day shipping that I use almost once a week. Awesome service.

I have the whole family linked to it, lots of ordering in the household, very convenient.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I got the same email today. My current membership expires in September. I went online and cancelled my membership as of that date (so it won't be automatically renewed). I am not happy about this price increase. I believe that the biggest reason for it is the cost of the movies/shows they are streaming for free, and the ebooks they allow you to borrow, etc. If it really was just shipping costs then they would have increased the amount you need to spend for free ground shipping again, or got rid of it altogether. I do not use the streaming/ebook services so I do not agree with them raising my price. After I cancelled my membership (which I have had for the last 7 years or so I believe) I sent Amazon an email explaining why I was doign so. I told them that it is not fair to raise my subscription to cover increases in costs caused by them adding new features that I did not ask for or subscribe to. I told them they need to consider breaking the two offerings up. Leave Amazon Prime shipping, and the services with actual goods at the $79/year price, then charge $20/year for the Prime streaming, book loaning etc. If they were to do that then I would probably renew my subscription. I hope many other people do the same so they actually consider it. If not I will just deal with free ground shipping instead of 2 day shipping.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I order very little online anymore so with the increase, the service can no longer justified based on streaming
alone. My current membership expires in October so I just cancelled Amazon Prime effective that date.

I'm done.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Cancelling autorenew and ordering a gift subscription with a delivery date the day after expiration might work to get it one more year at $79.

For those cancelling, remember that they raised the Free Super Saver minimum to $35.


----------



## photostudent (Nov 8, 2007)

I started to make a $300 purchase on Amazon yesterday and saw they were charging me about an extra $25 for NC sales tax. I then got the same item direct from the OEM for same price with free shipping and no sales tax. The sales tax thing will probably spread but takes a lot of the motivation out of internet shopping. We do like streaming some of the BBC shows on Prime but they are getting very little new content these days. Still a better deal than Netflix I guess.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Price increases always hurt... but to be very fair here.

$99 for free 2-day shipping for a year is a great deal if you order at least a couple of times a month. IF you don't order that often from Amazon, then no price for Amazon Prime shipping is going to be a good deal.

IF you like the video streaming, then that too is still a good deal since it is price competitive with Netflix still, offers some content not available via Netflix, and you get the free priority shipping as a bonus.

Like all things that cost money, the bottom line is... do you get value for your money. IF you do, then buy it... if you don't, then pass.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

How To Score One More Year of Amazon Prime for Just $79!
http://www.pennypinchinmom.com/score-one-year-amazon-prime-just-79/


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> How To Score One More Year of Amazon Prime for Just $79!
> http://www.pennypinchinmom.com/score-one-year-amazon-prime-just-79/


They figured that one out...a prime membership gift card is now $99.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Diana C said:


> They figured that one out...a prime membership gift card is now $99.


Aww dang, it was still the old price about a week ago.


----------

